# This Is Country IMHO



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Nevermind


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Country music the way it ought to be--


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Jerry Lee Lewis, Carl Perkins, Johnny Cash and Elvis Presley were the originators of what was called Rockabilly when they were at Sun Records in the mid 50's.
And the sound they had back then is still good today.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

My Theme Song


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Another Theme Song


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Mine was borderline country hence the IMHO.
Merle isn't bordeline


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Mine was borderline country hence the IMHO.
> Merle isn't bordeline


No, Merle is not.
I also listen to Marty Stuart. He's country enough that "country music" radio stations would never play his music.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Hank jr. Is one of my faves.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Hank Williams Jr Red, White and Pink Slip Blues:


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

and you can't leave out Hank Jr.'s "A Country Boy Can Survive"


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

One of my favorites.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

When I think of "old" country music, I immediately think of CONWAY TWITTY. 

"It's Only Make Believe" is one of the best songs EVER, regardless of genre.

George Jones. Johnny Cash. Jim Reeves. Patsy Cline. Eddy Arnold. Ronnie Milsap. Loretta Lynn. The list goes on and on.

Our absolute favorite "current" country band is EMERSON DRIVE. Check them out on YouTube. They are from Canada, and their biggest U.S. hit was "Moments", which was 4-5 years ago.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Another Theme Song


I remember vaguely around 1990 something during Hank's Sudden Dis Comfort tour. It was raining,I was on the hill at Pine Knob,pre DTE days.Ole Hank was slipping and sliding in the mud playing air guitar to Marshall Tucker doing this song.
He was grabbing glugs out of bottles as he passed through the drunken audience.
He forgot some words when he managed to stumble on stage,so the audience filled in the blanks.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> I remember vaguely around 1990 something during Hank's Sudden Dis Comfort tour. It was raining,I was on the hill at Pine Knob,pre DTE days.Ole Hank was slipping and sliding in the mud playing air guitar to Marshall Tucker doing this song.
> He was grabbing glugs out of bottles as he passed through the drunken audience.
> He forgot some words when he managed to stumble on stage,so the audience filled in the blanks.


Been to Pine Knob/DTE Energy Music Theatre MANY times! I worked for Detroit Edison. Great venue (or at least it was the last time I was there......about 13 years ago)!


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Yep.

and this is western...


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

This is country that I was raised with. Not all the crap you hear today on the radio.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> Yep.
> 
> and this is western...


I have a wornout tape of Chris LeDoux


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm thinking this just might be Country


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

The good ole stuff.


----------

